

Apache httpd ignores DNT header from MS IE 10 - dexen
https://github.com/apache/httpd/commit/a381ff35fa4d50a5f7b9f64300dfd98859dee8d0

======
noamsml
The discussion on the pull request is interesting, and illustrates the trouble
with DNT being "default" -- ignore it, and users who opted into actual DNT are
now harmed.

------
maytc
lovely.

